# Greetings from Algeria !



## Rectobiasi (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello fellow composers ! 

My name is Raouf Djeffel ( Rectobiasi ), I'm a passionate musician and composer from Algeria, I started working and composing with DAWs since August 2012, I was the lead guitarist to many local bands since I got into the musical field in 2008, so here is the link to my FB page :

https://www.facebook.com/Rectobiasi

And my Soundcloud page too : 

https://soundcloud.com/raouf-rectobiasi

I would love to hear some critics and feedbacks from you people, so feel free to say whatever you want !


----------

